# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock X470 Gaming K4 – игровая материнская плата для обновленной платформы AMD Zen+

## Labs

Компания AMD весной этого года анонсировала обновленную микроархитектуру Zen+ с целой линейкой процессоров производящимся по техпроцессу 12 нм. Конечно же в пару процессорам был выпущен и новый набор системной логики – AMD X470. Чипсет, благодаря более совершенному техпроцессу, стоит дешевле предшественника, поэтому для производителей материнских плат он более интересен. Так что совершенно естественно, что соответствующие продукты быстро заняли в линейках MoBo-мейкеров ведущие позиции, полностью вытеснив X370.Так, в модельном ряду материнских плат компании ASRock уже имеется шесть моделей на основе чипсета AMD Х470, одну из которых, X470 Gaming K4, мы и рассмотрим в данном обзоре.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*Технические характеристики и функционал*В целом, Х470 отличается от Х370 лишь снизившимся энергопотреблением и, как следствие, тепловыделением. В плане поддержки интерфейсов он идентичен на 100%, зато, он холоднее, дешевле, и, наконец, позволяет производителям исправить некоторые недоработки, допущенные при проектировании моделей на Х370.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Тестируемая плата ASRock X470 Gaming K4 относится к серии продуктов ASRock Gaming, ориентированных, как понятно из названия, на создание игровых машин. Функционал чипсета Х470, как флагманского решения, достаточно богат, поэтому плате понадобился самый минимум дополнительных контроллеров.Разработчики ASRock всегда были сильны в том, чтобы создавать максимально сбалансированные по функционалу и стоимости продукты, и ASRock X470 Gaming K4 хороший пример данного подхода. Так, плата получила два поддерживаемых чипсетом порта USB 3.1 Gen 2, которые выведены на I/O-панель в виде разъемов Type-A и Type-C. Здесь же представлены еще целых шесть USB 3.1 Gen 1. Кроме них на панели имеется порт PS/2 для мыши и клавиатуры, сетевой RJ-45, пять аналоговых входов/выходов и один цифровой S/PDIF встроенного звукового тракта, а также видеовыход HDMI, работающий с интегрированным в APU видеоядром.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Для подключения накопителей имеется шесть портов SATA 6 Gb/s, а также пара слотов формата М.2. Один из них поддерживает SSD с интерфейсом PCIe 2.0 и подключен к чипсету посредством четырех линий, обеспечивающих пропускную способность до 20 Gb/s. Второй – Ultra M.2. Он, помимо все тех же накопителей с интерфейсом SATA, может принять соответствующие SSD-накопители с PCIe 3.0, подключенные к контроллеру процессора через четыре линии и обеспечивающие скорость передачи данных до 32 Gb/s.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Для обоих SSD M.2, устанавливаемых в систему, предусмотрено по радиатору охлаждения.Работа гигабитной локальной сети опосредована чипом Intel I211AT, являющимся полнофункциональным гигабитным контроллером.Поддержка видеокарт обеспечена двумя слотами, подключенными к контроллеру PCIe 3.0 процессора. Предоставляет он шестнадцать линий интерфейса, поэтому все они либо доступны первому слоту, работающему в монопольном режиме, либо, при установке тандема из двух видеокарт, делятся поровну. Кроме них предлагается еще четыре PCI Express 2.0 х1.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Звуковые возможности платы обусловлены восьмиканальным аудиокодеком Realtek ALC1220 и целым комплексом мер по улучшению качества выводимого аудио, а также поддержкой технологии Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 5. Так, чип Realtek ALC1220 оснащен ЦАП, обеспечивающим соотношение сигнал/шум на уровне 120dB, и поддерживает технологию Creative Sound Blaste Cinema 5. В его обвязке используются электролитические аудиоконденсаторы Nichicon серии Fine Gold, а фронтальный выход на наушники реализован через операционный усилитель TI NE5532 Premium, поддерживающий устройства с импедансом до 600 Ом с его автоматическим определением, способным полностью раскачать даже самые сложные решения.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Кроме того, вся схема электрически изолирована от остальной части текстолита, что сводит на нет возможные проникновения электромагнитных помех из других цепей, а основные каналы выполнены на различных слоях, чтобы исключить взаимопроникновение. Запитка аудиотракта осуществляется напрямую от главного 24-контактного разъема питания на текстолите без параллельных соединений и ответвлений для других потребителей (технология Direct Drive). В довершение картины контакты аудиовыходов на задней панели и колодки на плате покрыты слоем позолоты.*Дизайн и компоновка*
Дизайн материнской платы ASRock X470 Gaming K4 сформирован сочетанием угольного и графитового черного, оригинальной формой радиаторов, большим кожухом, прикрывающим панель входов-выходов и весь звуковой тракт, а также подсветкой ASRock Polychrome RGB.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Поскольку функционал платы все же довольно обширен, вполне естественно, что выполнена она в формате полноразмерного ATX. Размещены все элементы достаточно свободно и максимально продуманным образом. Месторасположение буквально каждой детали тщательно выверено для максимальной совместимости, удобства сборки и дальнейшей эксплуатации.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Оба слота PCIe Gen3 имеют металлическое обрамление, припаянное к текстолиту и выполняющее роль механического усиления. Такое решение может быть достаточно актуально при установке флагманских видеокарт с тяжелыми системами охлаждения. Конечно, даже в этом случае, разъемы без усиления вряд ли повредятся, но со временем изгибающий момент может привести к образованию микротрещин в пайке к многослойному текстолиту и, как следствие, снижению стабильности работы интерфейса.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Свободное пространство между слотами позволяет без проблем устанавливать в оба ускорители хоть с трехслотовыми системами охлаждения. Правда, соответствующие разъемы PCI Express 2.0 х1 при этом будут блокироваться.Преобразователь питания процессора построен по 12-фазной схеме и управляется ШИМ-контроллером Intersil ISL95856 с помощью удвоителей (дублеров) фаз. В цепях схемы используются высококачественные полимерные конденсаторы с пониженным последовательным сопротивлением, прогрессивные транзисторы с низким сопротивлением открытого канала сток-исток (Rds(on)) в упаковке PowerPAK и мощные дроссели с ферритовыми сердечниками Premium 45A Power Choke. Все они обеспечивают выдающейся уровень КПД преобразователя, снижая тем самым и тепловыделение.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Ключевые транзисторы преобразователя оснащены парой довольно массивных алюминиевых радиаторов, соединенные практически в единое целое тепловой трубкой. На чипсете же установлен низкопрофильный, но достаточно емкий радиатор, оснащенный подсветкой.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]В целом система подсветки платы ASRock Polychrome RGB состоит из трех групп светодиодов, размещенных под радиатором чипсета, в районе звукового тракта для подсветки надписи Sound Blaster Cinema 5 и в области I/O-панели. Кроме этого, на текстолите имеется разъем для подключения светодиодных лент, которыми предполагается подсвечивать корпус компьютера. Свечение этих лент также будет управляться по заданному пользователем алгоритму самой платой.В завершение знакомства с дизайном ASRock X470 Gaming K4 стоит упомянуть про довольно примечательный элемент – кожух, скрывающий I/O панель и весь звуковой тракт.*Упаковка и комплектация*В продажу ASRock X470 GamingK4 попадает в плотной картонной коробке, оснащенной ручкой для переноски и глянцевой обложкой.В комплект поставки входит четыре сигнальных кабеля SATA, два мостика для объединения видеокарт в тандемы NVIDIA SLI, винты для крепления модулей в слоты Ultra M.2, заглушка для I/O-панели, диск с драйверами, руководства по эксплуатации и сборке системы.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*ASRock UEFI*
Микрокод BIOS материнской платы ASRock X470 Gaming K4 основывается на спецификациях UEFI. В прошивку встроена оболочка ASRock UEFI с простым графическим интерфейсом и поддержкой управления мышью. В отличие от системных плат ASRock на платформах Intel, утилита настройки BIOS X470 Gaming K4 не имеет упрощенного режима – только классический, с классическим же расположением пунктов. Это удобно для опытных пользователей, но вряд ли дружелюбно для новичков.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Пункты, касающиеся настройки абсолютно всех аспектов работы системы, представлены в полном объеме. Информация предоставляется в наглядном виде без двойного смысла и разночтений.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Относительно нестандартные настройки, касающиеся разгона компонентов системы, сосредоточены в подменю OC Tweaker. Сгруппированы опции довольно продумано и логично – по мере предполагаемой востребованности. Так, например, первой представлена настройка базовой частоты шины процессора, следом, его множителя с индикацией результирующей частоты, далее – напряжения питания.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Следом размещен блок конфигурации клокинга и таймингов модулей памяти. Выбираемая частота также фигурирует в явном виде, а задержки адресации могут настраиваться по отдельности в явном или автоматическом режиме.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Наконец, блок управления напряжением питания компонентов позволяет точно сконфигурировать значения вольтажа на каждом элементе системы.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Возможностью сохранять несколько профилей настроек с присвоением им имен уже давно никого не удивишь, но это не отменяет её удобства и полезности. Особенно если учесть, что профили остаются неприкосновенны при использовании кнопки Clear CMOS.*Разгон и тестирование*ASRock X470 Gaming K4 тестировалась со следующим комплектом оборудования:процессор: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X;накопитель: Samsung 950 Pro 512GB;оперативная память: 2х4 GB, Geil Dragon RAM PC4-24000;кулер: СЖО Corsair H60;блок питания: Aerocool Templarius Imperator 1150W;шасси: Cooler Master LAB.Номинальная частота функционирования используемого в составе тестового стенда процессора AMD Ryzen 7 2700X составляет 3700 МГц. Благодаря обновленной технологии Precision Boost 2, в режиме максимальной нагрузки, процессор может ускоряться вплоть до 4300 МГц. Это штатные возможности данной модели CPU. В среднем, благодаря более совершенной технологии  Precision Boost 2, процессор AMD Ryzen 7 2700X функционирует на турбочастоте на 500 МГц выше, чем у предшествующего AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, хотя номинально он быстрее лишь на 100-300 МГц.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Температура кристалла в режиме максимальной нагрузки при использовании далеко не самой эффективной системы охлаждения составляет 67 °С, что более чем приемлемо, так как в режим защиты от перегрева процессор уходит по достижении 100 °С.Что касается разгона, то стабильной работы стендового экземплятра AMD Ryzen 7 2700X удалось достичь на постоянных частотах вплоть до 4149 МГц при напряжении питания 1,44 В, в то время как штатное составляет 1.23 В.То есть повысить вольтаж пришлось весьма серьезно, хотя и минимальная частота в режиме максимальной нагрузки фактически выросла на 450 МГц. Естественно, такой оверклокинг вызывает значительное увеличение тепловыделения кристалла. В итоге максимальная температура процессора заметно подросла – до 94 °С, хотя и это значение достаточно далеко от критического.Ввиду полученных данных, целесообразность разгона процессора AMD Ryzen 7 2700X становится под большой знак вопроса. В штатном режиме, благодаря технологии Precision Boost 2, наш экземпляр CPU работал на частотах 3950-4300 МГц, что зависело от общей нагрузки, и ответ на вопрос будет ли смысл от синхронного ускорения всех ядер до 4149 МГц в реальных приложениях, а не в ориентированных на максимальное «прожигание» процессора бенчмарках, остается под большим вопросом.*Заключение*
Учитывая более низкую стоимость и пониженное энергопотребление AMD X470, для построения высокопроизводительной и полнофункциональной системы на основе процессоров AMD Zen+, материнские платы с данным чипсетом, наиболее предпочтительны к покупке. Более того, возможно, и некоторым владельцам решений на AMD X370, желающим получить более высокую производительность, есть смысл обновиться до AMD X470, так как платы на его основе все же лучше проработаны в плане обеспечения питания и трассировки слотов DDR4, что положительно сказывается на стабильности разгона. Хотя, предел разгона новых CPU, не смотря на новый, более тонкий техпроцесс и возросший частотный потенциал, весьма невелик.Что касается самой материнской платы ASRock X470 Gaming K4, можно смело отметить, что инженерам ASRock вновь удалось создать отлично сбалансированный по цене и функционалу продукт, с полноценной реализацией всех возможностей чипсета и платформы, и точечным дополнением их таким функционалом как продвинутый аудиотракт с технологией Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 5, подсветкой ASRock Polychrome RGB и традиционно грамотной реализацией всей элементной базы.

----------

